# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  فى  اكبر مفاجات التسجيلات الهلال يشطب جياد ويسجل امير ربيع

## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*الهلال يخلي خانه محمد جياد للمدافع امير ربيع ويتعامل مع جياد باعتباره ابن الهلال حتي يتم اعاده قيده في ديسمبر 
وذلك بعد كسب مدافع الاهلي ومنتخبنا الوطني امير ربيع في الساعات الاخيره من الليل
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الناس ديل ما كملوا العدد بتاع الشطب بتاعهم؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*و الله غريبة الدنيا و بعد ده بيضحكو علي جزيرة في زرائبهم هاهاهاهاها
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* سمكرة من النوع ابو كديس معقولة يا مجدي ؟؟؟؟؟ 
                اتسمكري !!!

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أكيد تسجيل جياد رغم شطبه يعتبر تسجيل للاعب و يخصم من العدد المسموح به و إلا تكون سمكرة ماركة جديدة
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أين   مجلسنا    من   السمكره    الجديده  دى  ؟؟  عايزين   نعرف  رأى  أعضاء المجلس
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

أين   مجلسنا    من   السمكره    الجديده  دى  ؟؟  عايزين   نعرف  رأى  أعضاء المجلس



هو نحن عندنا مجلس ؟؟؟؟؟:ANSmile33:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

هو نحن عندنا مجلس ؟؟؟؟؟:ANSmile33:



 


مجلس الترضية والمجاملات 
الناهي والامر ،،، البدفع والبشطب رجل واحد  وطيبتو اكتر من معرفتة بخبايا التسجيلات ،،، والسماسرة ما بريحووووووووه ،،، يومي جايبين ليهو ماسورة جديده !!!
*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

هو نحن عندنا مجلس ؟؟؟؟؟:ANSmile33:




:hghkl::hghkl::hghkl::hghkl: تقولي شنو و تقولي منو
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحاجات دي بقت شي عادي 
*

----------


## kramahmad

*لاتندهشوا اذا قالوا عاوزين يبدلو ا ليهم الزريبه بالرد كاسل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سمكره سماحة الزول في الدق والوهيه سمكره
تررررا تررررا تررررررترررررت ترت
*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*ســــــيــــــــد الــــبــــلــــــــــد
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

أين مجلسنا من السمكره الجديده دى ؟؟ عايزين نعرف رأى أعضاء المجلس



نوم عميييييييييييييق
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ي الحوشابي قالو عندو قطع في الرباط الصليبي عشان كدة ما محسوب من قائمة المشطوبين
                        	*

----------


## ود الحتانه

*ياجماعه  ما تهاجمو ا  المجلس  ساكت  ,,,القانون   يسمح  بشطب  اللاعب  اذا  تم  احضار  كشف  طبي  يوضح  بان  اللاعب  مصاب ولا  يستطيع  ممارسه   لعب   الكره  في  فتره  ادانها  سته  اشهر  ,,,والمريخ  ايضا  استفاد  من  هذه  النقطه  وقام بشطب  طارق  مختار  ....
*

----------

